# The Special Sheilawisz Hot Sauce! XD



## Sheilawisz (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello everyone!

Today I wanted to share with you something special, and that's the recipe to make my _Sheilawisz Hot Sauce_ so you can make it too and try it at your homes. I invented it because I always wanted to create something like this, and finally it happened.

You see, I love peppers (my favorite is the bell pepper) but I am very sensitive to Capsaicin. Every pepper that I tried always turned out to be far too powerful for me, so the project of making a hot sauce that I could actually enjoy seemed impossible.

That was until I discovered the existence of this pepper called _Chile Guero_.

It's not a very famous pepper where I live, not really appreciated perhaps because this pepper is kind of low powered. However, this low power makes it perfect to make a nice, gently hot sauce that Capsaicin-sensitive people can enjoy without a terrible burning sensation...

First, a few pictures:








This picture shows you a Chile Guero, together with some tomatoes for size comparison. As far as I know, this peppers are known as Banana Pepper in America.

You need:

1- One large Chile Guero.
2- Two tomatoes, not too large.
3- About half an onion.
4- Salt.

To start, you need to slice and dice the tomatoes. When you do the same to the pepper be careful, because even though it's low powered, there is enough capsaicin there to irritate your nose and eyes a lot. The sliced pepper should look like the second picture here:







When you have sliced the tomatoes, the pepper and the onion, place everything in a small frying pan and add some salt. It should look like the third picture:







Put the pan above the high flames and stir occasionally. After a few minutes it's necessary to reduce the flames to a lower level, add more salt (or no salt if you prefer) and stir sometimes until the excess of liquid has evaporated and all of the ingredients have been fused together.

The finished sauce should look like the final picture:







The Sheilawisz Sauce will give you a very enjoyable hot sensation, not to mention that it's delicious and perfect to enjoy with many things like spaghetti, quesadillas, pizza or even simply as a dip in a party.

I hope you'll like it =)


----------

